# Bradley Bisquettes = 1 cup?



## smokeman561 (Dec 13, 2012)

Pre-Seasoning the new Masterbuilt 30in smoker as we speak. I will be putting in the Bisquettess shortly. Following the Pre-Seasoning instrustions that came with the smoker. They state when 45min of pre-seasoning left to add 1 cup of chips. Anyone know how many of the Bradley Bisquettes equal 1 cup? Searched here and on the ole google and couldn't find an answer. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't worry about it.  The point is to just run some smoke through it for a couple hours to get that new metal smell out of the smoker. Try 3 or 4.   Why are you using Bradley biscuits in a Masterbuilt?  the biscuits are kind of spendy.


----------



## smokeman561 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yea. Got everything as a gift so I can't complain to much. Beggers can't be choosers lol. I will be getting regular chips once I use all the Bisquettes up.


----------

